
Giant sloth vs. ancient man: fossil footprints track prehistoric hunt - palerdot
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-science-giant-sloth/giant-sloth-vs-ancient-man-fossil-footprints-track-prehistoric-hunt-idUSKBN1HW2L0
======
flossball
I hate learning about all these extinct species we used to eat. I mean, they
must have been super tasty. Stop tantalizing me and start Jurassic Porking
these things already.

~~~
nickthegreek
I do hope the day comes where we can have affordable lab grown meat and
ideally of animals long gone.

